# Air suspension on a Charisma II



## l7apk (Mar 6, 2009)

Please would you help me with this, theres 3 buttons for the air suspension, the top one is to lift it, the bottom to lower it and the middle is auto level.
Ive realised you can only lower it when the handbrake is applied, but you can raise it on the move.
So the middle button? does it auto level when its pressed in or left out and will it only auto level on the move ?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm no expert, but I'd have thought auto-level was for when you are pitched up.


----------



## l7apk (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't see how it can pump up when the engines off, I thought it kept you level while driving 🤔


----------



## AndyCap (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't have a Concorde but my air suspension (Goldschmitt) also has 3 settings. Top "up" arrow to raise & bottom "down" arrow to lower (naturally) Middle red button to auto level when parked up with handbrake on. The compressor to operate it has a small volume tank. As soon as I switch on the ignition the compressor runs and cuts out when the tank reaches the required pressure.

The ride hight is factory set and the suspension defaults to this above 15mph I believe. 

Top tip (apparently) is to pull handbrake on just 1 click when levelling to allow some wheel movement and avoid all those creaking noises.


----------



## l7apk (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, I see, thanks for your reply 👍.
So the middle button only comes into play when parked up, handbrake on, push it in and it levels you on site.
So when you drive off, no matter what height you back axle is at, it automatically settles to its preset height, middle button in or out, doesn't matter. 
Don't know why that isn't explained in the manual....


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

That explanation sounds sensible to me.


----------

